
An African adventure: Inside story of the wonga coup (2008) - yread
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/africa/an-african-adventure-inside-story-of-the-wonga-coup-794470.html
======
danielvf
No idea how this story got front page.

In the end, after almost six years of torture, five of the eighteen men
arrested were still alive and were pardoned, including Mann and du Toit.

~~~
mastratton3
I do highly recommend the book though, easy read during travel.

~~~
niyikiza
Do you mind sharing the name of the book?

~~~
mastratton3
The Wonga Coup - [https://www.amazon.com/Wonga-Coup-Ruthless-Determination-
Oil...](https://www.amazon.com/Wonga-Coup-Ruthless-Determination-Oil-
Rich/dp/1586483714/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1517977673&sr=8-1&keywords=the+wonga+coup)

